# Marxist-Lenninists?



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

duz anyone here identify as a Marxist and not an "anarchist"? just curious, despite a deep reverence for the man and having spent ALOT ALOT ALOT of time reading his work, i personallly do not consider myself a "marxist" as it were.


----------



## ped (Aug 5, 2012)

Fuck it we'll all be dead soon enough.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

I consider myself discusted with the political atmosphere, but not surprised its alwalys been relitivly the same game with politics throught history. I dont have any stance.


----------



## Kenn Lee (Aug 5, 2012)

I was hoping for ron paul though.


----------

